# Cattle, Horses and Cedar Trees



## LamiPub (Nov 10, 2006)

I have a neighbor who has horses and she told me that cattle shouldn't be around cedar trees. She said they eat the berries and they will poison the animals. Is this true? I was considering putting my horse and a dairy cow or goats in a pasture plot but there are cedar trees all over our property. No matter which area I would fence for them there are cedar trees. Do I have to tear out the trees? They make a good wind/weather block but I don't want my animals to get sick. Thanks.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

I've never heard that cedar is toxic to animals. Maybe she's thinking of yew? That is most definitely toxic.

My goats chew on the cedars a bit, but they prefer the spruce trees. :shrug: Not sure if I've ever noticed the horses chewing on either one.


----------



## country friend (May 11, 2002)

I have horses and cattle in 30 ac. pasture . Never had any problems in 30 years. indiana Country Friend Jack


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Our cows have never bothered the trees and our friends goats were in our pasture and they ate them and nothing happened. We had cedars and pines--note the past tense.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

my neighbor has had his cattle and horses in a cedar bush ever since we came here in 71 never had any problems!


----------



## LamiPub (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses. They have been a big relief. We have so many cedar trees and I like them for shelter. Glad I don't have to worry about trying to fence around them or cut them out.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

It's unanimous. Don't think a cedar tree ever hurt a cow. And, they are good shelter. I just wish the cedars didn't grow so easily in my pastures, as it is hard on the grass.


----------

